# I'm trying to obtain my own work visa



## vap (Feb 4, 2014)

I am British and looking at obtaining my own work visa. Is this possible? and does anyone have any honest visa agencies then have used and recommend?


----------



## Tim76 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi
For my general work permit in 2008 in RSA, I used the services of an immigration lawyer in cape town...also has offices in JHB. Gary Eisenberg...a bit pricy but awesome work...very knowledgeable as well. Google him and take it from there.
Good luck.


----------

